# FAC - July 2012



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

July, Wow, already!? But I'll be glad if the summer goes by quickly if the heat is going to be this bad, uggg!

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). -This is where we come to touch base with each other. -We talk about all things not necessarily fiber related here. If you are super busy come here and just pop in and say, hi! We do tend to miss our people if they don't post for a while. -At the very least just soon and say a quick "Hi!"-

If you are new or someone who usually reads but doesn't contribute, here is the perfect place to introduce yourselves. -We love all our new people. -If you have any questions and need help or want to offer advice please don't be shy. -You can always start a new thread but if your aren't ready for the big time slip in here and tell us a bit about yourself. -We are NOT an exclusive club.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I'm stoked because Honey said I can upgrade and buy the whole picture package of that aerial farm photo of our place. It includes Xmas cards, wallets, 4x6, and 8x10 pics plus all rights to the image, and everything on a CD!

We still have not had any rain, but in a few days coming up we have a decent chance, so I'm crossing my fingers we get some. Just not the nites of the 4th and 7th. The lawn is so crispy and dull looking. I am soooo tired of irrigating the garden, I feel like I'm back in Cali. 

Just 6.5 days until blast off and painting the night sky. I do my share by pasting and papier mache on the salutes and lampares. I have been up til midnite lately, and getting up at 7am to watch the Tour on TV live for 4 hours and spin.

My son is coming today to spend the week. He loves pyro and hand-lighting the shells, in guns out in the 5-foot tall corn. He has lots of things to get done here in the next few days, plus we will try to do that movie for YouTube.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, my it is July. We had to cancel our 1870 spinning demonstration because of the extreme heat, but we'll try again. I still have a cast on my left hand so it takes me twice as long to do anything. Decided to opt out of the Tour de France (AGAIN!), but I get confused with Ravelry anyway and I gather that is where you were going to do it. Maybe I'll be more organized next year. Sounds like fun. Got lots of catching up to do when I get to use two hands again. I sure will appreciate it. Stay cool out there.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We are beginning to get worried. The 4th of July fireworks display for Prairie du Chien, WI has been cancelled and fireworks banned.

So far we haven't been told to cancel by our County people. Green corn won't burn, anyways, and all tall grass has been cut and baled. 

But oh, is it hot and dry here. 92 in the shade right now, and it was 102 here yesterday. The farmers have to watch their livestock in this heat, they lose some animals. I am irrigating the garden again, today. Hoping for rain, we have only had an inch in the last month!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Hot here too. I spoke to an elderly man at the library who was without a/c for the worst of the heat 105,106 degrees then had it fixed only to have the electricity go out in last night's storms. Poor dear man, at least it's only in the 90's today. No complaining here -- if I can run in to the a/c between chores, I'm good! All my critters are under the trees and even the angora rabbits seem to take it in stride while they laugh at me running around in the sun bringing them cold water.

Ana, I'm having to miss the Tour also because my hip becomes unbearable with extended spinning. So sad for me but I enjoy seeing the participants going full throttle.
Instead, I'm using up odds and ends of handspun to crochet a winter coat/sweater. Because even here in South Carolina it eventually gets cold for a couple of days.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PollySC freeze pop bottles of water to lay in the cages for the rabbits, it really helps them to maintain a cool temp as they lean on them.

No AC except at work and of course I get out of work at 12:30 so just as the cool of the day is leaving. Thankfully the humidity has dropped considerably, we are at 95* with about 30% humidity. I have windows and shades closed with ceiling fans on. My house is on the shady side of the street so as long as I don't move too much I'm okay, lol!

Keep cool and keep your animals cool too.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

We have been on the road since Thursday, and I have been having a knitting marathon. I have been working on squares for my barn raising quilt. I had to use some Sea-bands so I didn't get motion sick in the car while I was knitting. I have finished three blocks during the trip. Here is what I have so far, the first two I did at home and got blocked, the rest are fresh from the needles.  They are made with my beloved Mountain Colors Bearfoot Yarn.

Yellowstone:



Heathers:



Moose Creek:



Red-Tailed Hawk


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lythrum, I have a few of those barnraising blocks made. 
Mine are only 4" squares though. It is going to be some piece of work to put them all together (someday).

Lez, I have been wondering if you are going to get to do your display this year.
Do those mortars and stuff 'keep' for a while, or do they need to be used up fairly soon?
I am keeping my fingers crossed that you can go ahead as planned.

Today it was only 97* here.
You might not think so, but it was MUCH more tolerable than the triple digits.
The cows are grumpy though. They have to eat hay because nothing is growing out there at all.
The greengraze is up about 3 inches and just standing curled tight.

I gave my dogs baths today. They were writhing with fleas. 
Never-ever has that happened before. 
I know other people have been saying they are "really bad" this year, but it was my first experience like that. 
It happened really fast too. They were treated last month. 
Poor girls. I felt like a negligent pet owner.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, your poor doggies. 

We are praying and hoping for rain here. We have not lost our crops yet, but it is getting close with the corn. Hubby has been going on more fire calls lately with the extreme dryness. I am starting to have flashbacks to 1988. 

(sigh)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! I can't believe it is July already. Friday I will be sending DS#3 off to Switzerland. :sob: He will be gone for 10 days. I am sure I will miss him lots. I am pretty sure the next thing he will do is move out. 

I have about 7 jars of tomatoes put up. Need to get the peach jelly done now. I got that all cooked down and in the freezer in batches ready for jelly making. And now the freezer is about full. Have some meat I need to get sent to freezer camp, and there isn't much room. So, I need to start working that canner. 

I am doing good on the Tour De Fleece, been keeping with it! (haha! only 3 days so far!)
I need to get with some knitting too. Just doing dish towels, clothes and pot holders right now.

ok, speaking of spinning, time to get to it!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My thoughts are with all of you dealing with the heat. It's hot here, but not unbearably - the animals have been doing fine with it. The flies are horrendous - that's probably the worst thing of all.

It's been a whirlwind few days here, so I haven't gotten much spinning done. DD's wedding shower was yesterday, and we had a blast. Great to see family and friends. Had to take one of DD's friends to the Philly airport this morning, then went to the Kutztown Folk Festival right after that, and had great time there. The Kutztown Folk Festival The quilts were AMAZING! I love seeing the artists and their work! It's inspiring, and humbling at the same time.

I can't believe I'm still awake - time for bed!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PK, Just wait, the heat from the CO fires is coming your way.

We had enough rain this weekend to put the kabutz to my carding the Spanish Moss. Need to let it dry out again.

I'm not complaining though! We sure needed the [email protected]@

My internet is up and down so I never know when I can get a connection. That should change this week ... I'm getting a new high speed antennae ... the provider is even giving me a price break since we have been a long time customer (since the tower first went up 8 years ago). I'll take a 30% discount any day!

Homesteading Weekend was a hit! A lot of new folks and a lot of activities. I gotg tired of people telling me to 'sit down & take a break' .... Just who else was going to teach the classes???? Hmmmm?? No one stepped up for that!! 

Of course there was the Whomping Willow stories ... but FR DID spin not one but two bobbins of the Lincoln Longwool. I also showed him the undercoat of Tig (my BC X ES) and he will never look at Tilly (Tig's full sister) the same way again.

I can only imagine FR's black ram fleece carded with Tilly's undercoat spun and then knitted into a sweater ..... ummmmmm.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

My latest project. I decided to use the Chroma yarn I have to make a shirt. The pattern I have can be used for a t-shirt, or sweater depending on the type of yarn used. The pattern came as a crew neck, and I wanted a v-neck. So after reading a few patterns I came up with my own. This will be the 2nd shirt Ive made. This is as far as I have gotten, I need to order some more yarn to finish it. Ive discovered I do like fingering yarn.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy 4th, everyone!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Happy forth! Fifth day without power here after 6riday storm.
Didn,t know it reached as far as SC Polly. 
Poor old man. 
We have gGenerator keeping fridge and freezers going and 12V pump in creek to keep animal$ and garden watered and coleman tove for cooking.
KInd of getting used to the situation now. ;just discovered dh phone has internet! Woo hoo! Was having withdrawals. Hope fallsacre is OK. She's not too far away and may be out also.
Have a great holiday, everyone! 
Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pauline great to hear from you and to know you are holding up. I don't think we have heard from FallsAcres. If you touch base with her let us know how she is doing.

Keep cool everyone! We hit 99* here, it's 91* in my house right now, blah! I'll be sleeping in the basement again tonight.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pauline, take care. Thank goodness for generators...

We just dumped out all the animal water so they could have fresh and cool.

Marchwind, I promise--this is NOT normal Michigan weather.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope and pray everyone without power is alright and gets it back soon. My brother in Ohio just went through that. My ac wasnt working when it was in the triple digits here not to long ago. That was miserable enough. We rarely have power outages for more than 10 minutes.

WIHH, I hope your weather doesnt go completely bonkers on you. Seems like the weather is very strange this year. Our monsoon season is coming, today it looks and feels like winter.

Happy evening of the 4th everyone!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I am sort of getting used to the triple digits.
Learning the subtle differences between 100 and 104. 

Right now I have a PO'ed teenage son.
At art camp he met a girl.
She lives 3.5 hours away, in a city.
They are both 17. 

I am the meanest mom in the world because I say he cannot go w/ his friend over to her house and spend several nights there.
I met her parents and everything, but I got a bad feeling about it and finally had to tell him NO.

Life is sucking pretty bad. :sob:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

GAM, it's hard being a good mom, isn't it? Hugs to you.

Someone asked about my Lazy Fred and now I can't remember who ... but I did get the photos repaired, so here is the updated post!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Hugs, GAM. You can't be the meanest mom in the world, as I hold that title. Unless maybe it's one of those traveling trophies like the Stanley Cup... Then you can have the trophy for a while, but hold it loosely. I'll need it back soon enough.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM they will survive and so will you. As I told my boys when they got mad at me for similar things: 

*I wasn't put here to be your friend I was put here to be your parent and that's what I'm doing. You may hate me but I really love you. 

*As soon as you turn 18 you can do whatever you like. I will always be here if you get into trouble but I won't bail you out. 

*If you ever find yourself in a position you are not comfortable with get out of it and blame it on me. I don't care what your friend's think of me so make me out to be really mean if you have to to get out of there, then call me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks you guys! 

We will survive.
My mistake was in not just saying "Oh, heck no!" First thing.
But the girls mom was trying really hard to convince me and I told her "I will think about it." 
That gave the kids a false hope. 
I really got the feeling that these people were afraid to tell thieir daughter 'no'.
That was probably the biggest red flag.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey all. 
I'm back.
Been a really lousy last few weeks. Mom finally starting really sliding downhill fast. She passed away on the 4th. I'm relieved it's over for her sake. This last month has been a nightmare.
I can see I have some serious catching up to do. Hope everyone is doing well, and after I do alot of reading of posts and threads, I'll update some more.
Take care.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Debi. I'm so sorry for your loss, and for this past hard, hard month. Hugs to you...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Debi I am sorry but I also understand the relief. Hugs and healing thoughts to you and your family. Take your time. Fiber are great for quieting the mind and calming the spirit.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hugs to you, Hercsmama.

WIHH and Marchwind said everything I could've wanted to say, so just go read their posts again to know what I'm trying to convey.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Debi, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Hot, hot, hot here. It's definitely July. The heat doesn't usually last this long without a break here. It was so sudden too, and it's giving us some terribly scary non-wet storms. Tornadoes, wind storms, lightning storms... have I mentioned we live in the mountains?! Those kinds of storms are not common here. Heat lightning can be seen almost every night. Storms build up, give a bit of a short, then skip right on past (rain). Everything is drying out. I have to water potted plants daily and the gardens are on a 3-day rotation.

We had a terrible storm about a week ago, went without power for 3 days and without internet for almost a week. It was rough, but we survived.

The fleas are really bad here too, some say it was the mild winter we had, wasn't cold enough to kill them off. I've used flea meds, weekly baths, and finally resorted to flea collars and still they are just barely being held back. We have hairless and short-haired pets, so at least it's easy to see the bugs!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PO'ed teenagers round 2:
THE MOM CALLS ME

She is very insistent that they are a loving family and will provide supervision.
She tells me that "at some point I need to start supporting adult decisions".
Tells me she trusts her daughters judgement. Tells me how great my kid is, etc.

I made it very clear that I am concerned about sex and she told me that she didn't think that would be an issue.
I happen to have reason to believe it certainly will be an issue.
I stopped short of saying anything more, but their daughter has not been totally honest w/ them.

In the end she had no choice but to "concede to my wishes." 
As in she finally gave up trying. I have never had to repeat myself so many times.
Then she finally admitted to being a bit relieved because we all do live several hundred miles apart.
Well yeah. 

Even adult people who have vehicles of their own are going to have trouble with that kind of long distance relationship.

I feel like I made several good points and she thanked me for my honesty. Big whoop.

But guess who is EXTRA steamed at me right now? :sob:
It aint pretty at all.



Am I really just being hopelessly oldfashioned to not allow overnight visits with the opposite gender? 
3.5 hours away. In a college town. With people I dont know. Who call me on the phone in an attempt to change my mind.
This has just been a totally new level of intraction.
It really did reaffirm my first impression that they are not in the habit of telling their daughter "NO". 



I would never have even imagined asking my parents about something like that.
They would have thought I hit my head and knocked the sense clean out of it.:stars:

Being a mom is hard work. :sob:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, and hey. I would've given the same answer, GAM, and I might not have had the patience to repeat myself so much. Once, twice, perhaps three times, and then click. Is that evil of me? 

It is true that they can do what they want after 18 (and often, before). But that doesn't mean you shouldn't let them know how you feel and take a stand on things that are important to you. 

And perhaps if more people were hopelessly old fashioned and said no to their kids there would be less STDs and pregnancies and spoiled rotten child-adults.

Hugs to you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks weever. That actually does help. 
2 of my sons friends got girls pregnant this year. One had an abortion. The other ones baby is being raised by the great grandma.
These are 16 and 17 y/old kids still in highschool. 
They all have parents with resources and education. These are kids from 'good' homes.
Seeing what havoc it has wrought in the minds and hearts of the young GUYS (I dont know the girls) has had a major impact and firmed my resolve.

If you arent mature enough to discuss birth control and possible illnesses then you are not mature enough to have sex yet.
The natural result of sex is babies. This is not NEWS.


I am mostly disgusted by my parental peers. I admit that.
And it makes my job so much harder. 

I would like to think my kids will thank me later. But maybe they wont. 
Maybe they will 'hate me forever'. 

I guess I am willing to take that chance.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hugs to you Debi - my thoughts are with you during this tough time :grouphug:

GAM - you did the right thing! Stick to your guns, because you ARE right! Kids live in the moment, and this moment stinks for him right now, but it'll be water over the ---- before you know it. 

I wish more parents would be like you - the world would be a better place!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, GAM, what a yukky day.

Research has shown that teenaged brains have actually NOT finished developing - their frontal cortexes are not fully hooked up to the rest of the brain, and the frontal cortex is where complex decision making is done. They really *can't* think things through. Which leads to stupid decisions. Which is why the grownups in their lives - whose frontal cortexes ARE fully connected - get to make the hard decisions. It's not much fun being that grownup, though, I agree.

Hang in there. Being the Mean Mom is the right thing to do.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzle, I have pulled out that exact issue of the National Geographic on my kids. 
They HATE science when it proves me right, but all of them found that interesting.
In fact, this particular son has even used that as an argument in his own FAVOR when he made a poor choice in the past. LOL

Exerpt from tonights debate:

DS17: Oh yeah! Well, I am not going to be content to be a 40-something year-old who sits on the porch and knits. 
I am going to do more w/ my life than that!
Me: That is entirely your choice....once you are of legal age to make these decisions. <I never even cracked a smile, I swear!>


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmph.

Being a 40 something year old who sits on the porch and knits is a darned good life. Poor benighted kid, unable to see this ... :sigh:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I agree with the 'mean mom' comment.

If only more folk in this world sat on their porch and knitted, perhaps there would be fewer overall issues that couldn't seem to be solved.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I suppose I deserved his comment (which was served w/ full teenage wrath) because I do use fiber arts as a metaphor plenty.

It tickled me though that he thought he was fully slamming my whole trip.

Life is very difficult when you are young. I remember that. 
Everything one does and feels is extremely important at that age. 
It is like you are the first person EVER to feel these things.

Thankfully this child is not capable of holding a grudge.

We will work it out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh wow! Kids think they know it all and we used to be just like that too. Frightending isn't it? Yea, that whole sex thing. I talked to my kids about sex, more or less, from the time they were very young, maybe 1st grade. They had questions and I answered them and it just went on from there. I never wanted my kids to be afraid to ask me anything. I sure as heck didn't want them asking their friends and getting the wrong info. When they were jr high/high school aged I told them to not trust a girl, if they got into a situation, if she said she was on birth control. I let them know if she was great but it was still their ultimate responsibility to take care of things from their end. Not to mention, avoiding STD's. When we have kids maturing so early on and parents no being willing to say no to their kids it's a dangerous mixture.

GAM, what if you were to invite her over, with her parents, for a picnic or something. A least let your son know your not completely evil. Definitely nix the co-Ed sleepover but if her parents what to drive her 3 1/2 hours....... Maybe that might be a way to appease him a bit.

And what is wrong with spending your life spinning and knitting? Tell that smart alack he has offended a LOT of men and women. Besides some of us have live VERY full lives and this is a choice we have made in our well deserved time.

Keep in mind also, our best revenge is the hope that one day our children will have a child just like them . You are a GREAT mom GAM, don't ever let your child put a doubt into your head about that. You have a ton of support here.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Thanks weever. That actually does help.
> 2 of my sons friends got girls pregnant this year. One had an abortion. The other ones baby is being raised by the great grandma.
> These are 16 and 17 y/old kids still in highschool.
> They all have parents with resources and education. These are kids from 'good' homes.
> ...


You might be in some manner of slim company.....but you are certainly not alone......and that goes for all points raised. :grouphug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

BABY COW BABY COW BABY COW!

Okay, baby bull. But still.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

So sorry to you Debbi .... 

GAM , you made the RIGHT choice .... he will understand and probably agree after he is done being mad..... Shocking her mom would call and try to change your mind - sounds like shes trying to be a friend to her daughter instead of a parent !

BABYBOYCOW !!!! LOVE baby animals !! What will you name him ?!?!

We finally have summer here ..... been rainy and grey skies until the 4th of July ....my garden wouldnt grow for lack of heat and sun .... Today it should get to 92 ..... then back down to the 80's and clouds tomorrow ..... hope y'all who are in the heat take it easy and dont overdo .......


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

He's George. 

My mom calls all babies and recalcitrant children and otherwise unnamed entities "George". Always has, I dunno why. "C'mere, George," she'd say, to a toddler taking off at a run from the church nursery, or to a kitten about to fall off the couch, or whatever. And this year all our animals will be given names that start with G (helps us remember how old they are!) so ... George it is. 

I love my cow (the momma cow) way more than I thought I would. She's just ... I dunno. Peaceful yet with sufficient bulk and attitude to not take any nonsense from anyone if she doesn't want to. She made me work to earn her trust, but she didn't give me any guff when I (rather inexpertly) hauled her baby up to the barnyard, and she is usually pretty good in the milking stall too. It's so nice to just lean my head on her flank and milk her in the quiet of the barn.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

weever said:


> Hugs, GAM. You can't be the meanest mom in the world, as I hold that title. Unless maybe it's one of those traveling trophies like the Stanley Cup... Then you can have the trophy for a while, but hold it loosely. I'll need it back soon enough.


It shall pass through my hands first Weever... I am the mean mom too.
I told my DD's (14) best friends brother (18) to STOP hugging/touching her.
in some very plain terms. DD is no longer allowed to associate with best friend if brother is anywhere near. SOOO...I am now the wicked witch of the west.
:cowboy:

GAM, I am proud of your stick-to-it-ness. I have had to do this with DS#3 several times. I learned with #1. He was moved out @ 17 and promptly in the army @ 18, married before 20. I hated every moment of those years. I fought right up to the end. I lost on most of those fronts, but I can now say I have a very responsible 25 yr old with a stable marriage (no kids yet) and great job. 
I think the fact that I worked as a midwife for 20+ years has forged the way in birth control. :gaptooth:

Deb, Hugs to you! I know that feeling of relief/grief so well. We said goodbye to DH's mom recently, it was good to see she was no longer in pain. Hard for her to be gone. I almost reminded him to call her on Mother's day. :sob:

Frazzle - lovely baby!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a bit of a whine  My sister who is fabulous offered to buy me an AC. I found one at Lowes and bout it, to be delivered yesterday. A coworker was going to come over and help with any instillation it might need. I had the delivery guys put it in the window for me. Wen my coworker came over he noticed things I had not, it had several dents on it. I thought I had noticed one on top but wasn't sure it was actually a dent. He told me I should return it. So I called Lowes and told then to come pick it up. They actually got a bit snotty with me, not very Lowes like. So no AC . But we do have considerably cooler temps now. It's funny how 85 can feel like the new 70 after 100+ temps. I'm at least out of the basement.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> They actually got a bit snotty with me, not very Lowes like. So no AC . But we do have considerably cooler temps now. It's funny how 85 can feel like the new 70 after 100+ temps. I'm at least out of the basement.


I've heard a story very similar to yours with the AC about Lowes, only it was a fence installation. They apparently messed it up twice and were finally asked to just take it out and refund. It was a mess and they weren't very gracious about it. I'm sorry about your AC, though I do agree with you about the lower temps. We aren't quite there yet though, were supposed to have a storm today that was going to drop the temps for the rest of the week. It spat a tiny bit of rain and then the heat actually increased! We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

GAM, stick to your guns on this. When I was a teenager, I knew a lot of girls in school who slept with the older brothers or friends of older brothers during sleepovers, with the parents there. There was even a fifth grader that did the same. I'm sorry to the fellas, but anyone who lets a teenage boy sleep over in the same house with their daughters is crazy, and must want a grandbaby. I agree with WIHH, there is a whole big life out there in front of him, and he surely doesn't want to begin it being constrained by an accidental baby.

Debi, sorry to hear about your mom, I understand the sorrow/relief thing too.

Frazzlehead, I love the cow and baby bull picture. 

And sorry for your A/C Marchwind. It sure has been a hot and miserable couple of weeks. We got to spend one of the hottest parts of Alabama's weather up in Minnesota, but it still got hot there too sometimes, but not like our 106 degrees.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

You know, in re-reading what I wrote, it should have said the older brothers of their friends during sleepovers at their friend's houses. The way I wrote it sounded like their brothers that they were sleeping with. That wasn't the intent lol. :gaptooth:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Today was a really good day. I got a pair of #2 dpn's at Walmart, and my Big order from knit picks came in :sing: :dance:  
And to top it off, its a beautiful overcast day, and likely will be for a few days.
Just the kind of weather where you want to sit inside and well, knit!!

A few days ago I decided to get cotton yarn at Walmart. Peaches and creme, panorama. I havent used cotton before and I like it. I can see where it has its place in the scheme of things. In a nice big 706 yds cone, for $7.97. A little over a dollar for 100 yds.
That'll work for me!

















And this is the sweater. Plain Vanilla Pullover Pattern for 1.99 Ive already got about 3 inches done, and the color is going to work out nicely! It uses 2 different size's of needles. I started it before my #8 nickle plated arrived, cause I have a pair of #8 acrylic needles. Cotton yarn and acrylic needles do not work lol. I sure am glad my order came in today!




















Since Im basically new to wool, I decided to get a sock yarn sampler








Felici, Tyrian Purple (2), Stroll Multi, Paisley (2), Gloss, Winter Night (2)


Got another chroma to finish off another sweater project Ive got going 








Atlantis, Fingering.

Ive been wanting to make a pair of socks for someone and couldnt pass up on this 








(2) Kindling, Swish Tonal, on sale.

I decided to give drop spindling another try and got a Turkish drop spindle.
Ive still got some roving left from the drop spindle kit I ordered awhile back.
I havent used it yet, its got a nice feel and weight to it. Im looking forward to using it, and it can be used to make center pull balls.

A few odds and ends. #8 & #9 nickle plated interchangeable needles, #8 bamboo dpns. Yarn stranding guide, bent knitting tip tapestry needles, and point protectors.

This should keep me busy for awhile!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Late to catching up, but hugs to Debi. It's so hard to go through ... be extra kind to yourself.

GAM, you're a champ. I was an extra mean step mother and mom but even my step kids finally agreed I was right for not letting them "in the street". And I'm lately reminded of my youth when we went to the same church as the Sanduskys (yes, them, Penn State) and they were held up as wonderful examples to the rest of us. 'Nuff said.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I had a dairy products kind of day today. 

I also spun a little bit of the gray alpaca, pictures in the TdF thread later (probably tomorrow) ... not much to see yet, though I did use a pretty little bead spindle!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The temps are beginning to creep up again. I took the dogs to the dog park early this morning with the promise we would go again tonight. I made yogurt, did dishes and a few other things. With the last heat wave we had It was impossible to get anything don inside or out other than maybe laundry. I'm paying for it now and having to catch up. I went to Ann Arbor to see my mom and to go to Trader Joe's and Whole Foods. Got home with enough time to make it to the dog park before they closed.

Yesterday I had another date and we have a morning date at the Farmer's Market tomorrow


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I am so happy for you. 

Things here have settled down a bit, teen-wise.
He has taken that guitar back up, to play the blues. 
Poor thing. 

I have not knitted one single stitch since the TdF started. 
How weird is that? 2 whole weeks!

I am thinking to crank socks tomorrow instead of spinning. 
I have a new stitch transfer tool that I want to try out. :teehee:

The weather here keeps threatening to rain in theafternoons, but nothing much has come of that yet.
Just teasers and a few sprinkles.
All the plantain in my lawn is totally dead.
We are dragging the hose around a lot. 

At least the mosquitos and flies are down in numbers. The fleas and ticks are up instead.

I watched a decent Australian sitcom on Hulu recently. 
Won some awards I guess , and I found it both insightful and hilarious. Well done. :thumb:
The Librarians - Full Episodes and Clips streaming online - Hulu


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, it's so nice to see that you've all been staying busy. I haven't been here for months since my computer got repurposed for the business. I really missed hearing all about the projects everyone is working on. The only thing I have on the needles now is a baby blanket for my soon to be first granddaughter. I love my 2 grandsons dearly but we've had no girls on DH's side of the family for 2 generations so we are extremely excited.

Have a great July and stay cool.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Going to pick up my son tomorrow!!:dance: I am so happy he got a chance to go to Switzerland/France. But I have REALLY missed him bunches. I know he plans to move out at the end of this summer...and I think that will be rough for awhile.:Bawling:

So, tomorrow afternoon we will make the 3 hour hike to DFW, hang out with my mom for a bit then on to the airport @ 9:30pm to collect my son. I think we will spend the night with mom and come home Tuesday afternoon. 

Looks like I got a part time job....at...drum roll please.....


The local Dairy Queen.

Never say you will not do fast food. Part time, local, min wage, yeah. Well, it's all I have been able to find. Still working on that home business, it will get there, hopefully before fast food kills me. :teehee:

well, time to tuck us all in for the night. TTFN!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for you, mamaj! 

I gave up the word "never" a long time ago for Lent and other than a few backslidings, I haven't looked back.

In fact, I think everyone should work a minimum wage service job for a while, just so that they know how some people treat those workers. And to make them grateful for the next non-minimum wage service job that comes along.

Glad your boy is coming home. 

Started a crocheted shawl yesterday, and got far enough to see it needs a larger hook. I frogged it just now and have it packed along for a long trip to haul wheat away today. It's cotton, and might just be for a wedding in a month or so...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been working on knitting my first ever sweater. (Yes, I know, I've knit for ten years and just now make a sweater...) It's supposed to look like this when finished:







So far, it's looking good!

Also, I am now engaged! It looks like I'll be moving to Minnesota this fall, and bringing my shop with me!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've been spending some time with family in the Michigan thumb. 

So far, I've frogged two of the original sweaters I sent to Mum, and have one completely reknit (done right, this time :whistlin and am to the sleeves on the second.

Well, turns out, when you re-knit with stitches that aren't twisted, you just don't end up with near enough yarn.....so, I ran short in the sleeves and, hence, had my first yarn shop experience yesterday. (the first sweater was so over-sized that I had enough to double the yarn for the new one, which fits perfect, now  )
My SIL took me yarn shopping. (she's been the happy recipient of a few choice items since I took up the art, even, see....)
Now that little shop was cool. Used to be "Elaine's", (in Davison) and still is, in the online reference.....but the sign now just says "Yarn Shop".
The lady was approaching elderly, and was amused, both when my Sis-IL (whom she approached first) told her that _I_ was the knitter, and when she asked me what I was knitting and I told her. (it was 101 here yesterday  )

She wasn't amused when I told her I just needed a little extra to go with what I had for the sleeves......and had her ring up four 50 grams of ironstone mohair and six skeins of Lamb's Pride, Bulky....all in blue hues..... and when I told her that I was stranding about ten at a time........... 
She asked about needle size and I told her #19s. That seemed to calm her, briefly, but then she got all excited again. It was quite an experience. 
She had a little coffee shop and sitting area, complete with vintage and recent knitting books and magazines of every make and description. It would be a really cool place to visit when the weather is below, say, 50 degrees.... It would be fun to visit with her for a morning and knit up a pair of mittens to show her what thick is all about. Might even inspire some customers to knit big and buy lots more yarn. :grin:

Glad my inlaws all have good central air. :huh:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll be moving to Minneapolis this fall. I'm so excited!!! I'll keep you posted as to where and when exactly!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do your research well before opening your shop. There are some fantastic shops there and some very good ones that closed their doors, and of course there are some not so good ones.

Minneapolis is a great city as far as cities go.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the proposal and the upcoming move to Minneapolis. Sounds like a whole new exciting chapter in your life is about to begin. :rock: :dance: 

Best Wishes for you!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I'll be moving to Minneapolis this fall. I'm so excited!!! I'll keep you posted as to where and when exactly!


Congrats! I am so happy for you. I hope your move and future are wonderful!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Popping in! Okay, so no one that I know is awake on Facebook and I'm enjoying the effects of one too many margaritas all by myself figured I'd check in here.  

I'm about half way through my Certified Nurse Assistant course. Found out that Pell grants only cover three quarters, so I'm occupying my summer quarter this way. It's a pre-req for Nursing, but also a lead into part time work...which will be good.

My dh is starting a new job with the county sheriff's department. Big step for him, this has been a 20 year "impossible" dream he's been chasing. Long, long road to get here. 

Me and fiber have been at the staring across the room phase for the last year. I did get some time in...but you guys on the faceplace have been keeping me drooling! I'm kind of living vicariously through you guys lately with the whole fiber life. The Tour de Fleece has been my "I'm going to pretend I don't have a report to write so I can go ooogle someone's latest fresh off the bobbin goodies."  

Other than that, I'm taking a break from land life this year. I have a flower bed that I go weed once a week and a lawn I toss the push mower at. My youngest gave me a pumpkin start for Mother's day and that is ambling around my flower bed...but that's the only edible thing I have this year! It's a little odd not doing the sweat shop thing in the kitchen this year...but really I'm not complaining that loudly.  

There's my quick check in for the time being. Contenting myself iwth the fact that I've started my Christmas knitting before Thanksgiving and making some decent progress. Maybe I'll actually get it all done in time this year! LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry I have been absent. Internet problems and family difficulties.

My Daddy had brain surgery this past week for a golf ball sized tumor in the center of his brain. It is malignant. I'll be flying down to Oklahoma in a coupe of weeks and staying until they kick me out.

On the up side, my sweet granddaughter has been here for a week and will be here for another week.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I am sorry for your troubles. I wish you well when you are with your father.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope and pray things go well for your father also.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, Cyndi ... my thoughts are with you. I know way too much about that sort of thing. Treatment's come a long way in the last few years though, and surgery generally improves the outlook. 

Praying for peace and serenity for you all on this journey.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh goodness, Cyndi. Prayed for your dear daddy...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh Cyndi - thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Cyndi, I will keep you dad in my prayers, too. I am so sorry to hear he is sick.

This morning I got up at 5.30am to go blackberry picking with my neighbor. She picked the upland flat area of the patch, and I picked in the ditch and on the banks of the ditch. We picked in the drizzle, after waiting an hour and a half for it to stop. I was damp/wet when I got home. At least it kept us cooler. We both got a gallon pail full, and I am going back in 4 days for more.

I'm making blackberry turnovers, and we are having blackberry sauce with scallops for supper. I guess I will freeze some, and make some jam, depending on how much more I get.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Pakalana, great to hear from you! Congrats to your DH on his accomplishment, and to you on your schooling.

Cyndi, you and yours are in my prayers. Will be keeping you in mind.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, I cant resist. These are some pics of the sweater Im working on. Its not done. I just have the sleeves left to do. This is only my 3rd attempt at a sweater, actually light shirt. I just got the bottom ribbing done. I cant believe how nicely fitting it came out. It truly fits like a glove. Ive never had a shirt fitted like this before!

Ive wanted a v-neck. I looked over a couple of pattern instructions and then came up with my own. It works!! and will probably be the basic pattern I use in the future as well.

This is done in fingering, Chroma. Color Atlantis I think. 

Size of yarn.







V-neck









fit
























I usually have 2 or 3 projects going, so am not sure exactly how much time I have on this. Just that its been at least a month. Even as small as the yarn is, I cant wait to get it done and start another one. Im just thinking of how to do the sleeves, style wise. Im thinking something lace(ist) would look cool. 

Got a pair of socks I need to finish up for someone, will be looking over pics till I find the right thing.

My thanks go to all of you on this forum for all your projects youve shared and the inspiration it gives me!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi you are in my thoughts and will remain there until your return.

I spent yesterday with a horrible migraine. I ran out of migraine meds though I doubt I could have taken them if I had them, nothing was staying down. I took today off work to recuperate. 

It was a blessedly cool evening her last night. It is 59* here right now, AHhhhhhhh! I turned off the AC and opened the windows. Glorious! I am so ready for this HOT weather to be over with. But August is traditionally the hotter month here, can it get much hotter?

I continue to comb the fibers for my DIL's sweater. She has said she doesn't want a hoodie :clap: that makes my life so much easier with lots more choices. Now I need to keep hunting for a pattern she will like. I think she wants something with texture. I don't want anything really boring but I also don't want anything too complicated either.

My son and his girlfriend will be here for a visit in a couple of weeks. I can't wait it's been almost a year since I've seen them.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have kept at the spinning wheel, since the TDF is over.
My youngest son had a friend over, complete with friends little brother in tow for a few days. Well, the little one decided to help me 'sew' on my wheel. :smack
When they left I found a bunch of yarn that was all twisted upon itself on the spool.  lol...it really sorta made me laugh that an 8 year old was so interested in my spinning. He watched and asked to spin (I let him try)
So, anyway, I pulled all that out and treadled a bit to get it back the way it needed to be. Then finished up my shetland that I had prepped.
It looks a lot like what I had spun during the tour.









Then yesterday I sorted and washed up some white fleece that was gifted to me. I have searched and searched to see what kind it is and cannot find the answer. Marchwind - I am pretty sure that this hugo-bigo bag is from you. Do you remember what kind???
I need to keep track of stuff better! It is amazing how white it came, will post pics in a bit. I think I have a date with my cards and said fiber............:goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hmmmm, if it is from me I have no idea, lol! My mind is going in old age


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Hmmmm, if it is from me I have no idea, lol! My mind is going in old age


LOL! Maybe it is my mind that is going???


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, after searching and searching, and a memory jog re-enforced by WIHH, this fiber may be from Mrs Homesteader. 

Here are a few pics....it is really more white than this looks. My inside pictures always have a yellow cast to them.. :hrm:

This is before cleaning...











this is after cleaning....still some vm in there...











and the little rolags.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a quick check in.

Daddy is having the mapping done today for the proton radiation treatment. We are praising God that his team of doctors decided to go with the proton!

He is also starting chemo today.

Thank you for all your prayers.

My youngest (in the Army) is flying to OK City tomorrow morning !!! An extra blessing!


----------

